# Purchased Property in Philippines?



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm considering buying a townhouse in a suburb of Manila for my GF's mother and daughter. Of course, I would only use a licensed real estate agency to make the transaction, check title, etc. Am I risking my money(I plan to pay cash, around 850,000 pesos) in this manner or should I use a real estate attorney or other means to buy it?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

thailen said:


> I'm considering buying a townhouse in a suburb of Manila for my GF's mother and daughter. Of course, I would only use a licensed real estate agency to make the transaction, check title, etc. Am I risking my money(I plan to pay cash, around 850,000 pesos) in this manner or should I use a real estate attorney or other means to buy it?


In the Philippines, the act of investing any amount of money is risky at best. That is especially so if spending on a person you have not been legally married to for a long enough period of time to be sure of the outcome.

You will probably get a number of replies to this post and would guess they would contain just about the same thoughts I am putting forward.

Long story short; it would be beyond unwise to do what you are thinking of doing unless you are here to buy IN PERSON and are going to live here.
To do it the way you are describing, your odds of coming out on the winning end would be greater on a Las Vegas card table..



Jet Lag


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

You can't own it! In whos name your GF or Mother either way you have no rights to it after the investment. Now if she is your wife then your name can go on the title after hers she owns it.
Personally you said GF that for me is a show stopper. My wife and I was married for 7 years before I bought anything. Here just like most places in the US she will get everything.
850k not a bad price depending n the location. Suburb of Manila? Be a little more specific so folks here can advise you on that area. Some areas are not of the middle class. Licensed Realtor does not mean a lot. If and when you buy it know how to check the title, know what a legitimate title looks like. Even official documents can be forged. Its not hard I personally have purchased a house a condo and property but I went to the agency with my wife of 7 years at the time. How many times you visited here? Are they from a province or Manila. Don't forget the extended family. By the way as some will attest to once you buy a family member something the others will come calling. Good luck. Don't be discouraged all is well for many of us but be cautious


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

*What if my GF is the puyrchaser?*

Will that prove a better guarantee of her ownership of the property? If I didn't trust her, I obviously wouldn't do this, but I have no problem in her owning it.





Jet Lag said:


> In the Philippines, the act of investing any amount of money is risky at best. That is especially so if spending on a person you have not been legally married to for a long enough period of time to be sure of the outcome.
> 
> You will probably get a number of replies to this post and would guess they would contain just about the same thoughts I am putting forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You must be pretty loaded. Buying a condo for a mother-in-law to be? Why? Do you plan to live in the condo? I wouldn't call it investment, it is like giving it away. If that is your intent, then you're fine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm with Jetlag, you need to be here and have everything checked out including your relationship because that's another issue, some women are previously married, there's no divorce here, unsure of your relationship but that would be something I'd verify also, that she's single.

Things can and do go sour with in-laws especially when it comes to money, example we've had a Philippine couple from the states claiming they've purchased the back yard, "Our backyard"...LOL, the lady came to our backyard as it was flooding, into our house and mentioned to her that's the backyard, should have seen the look on her face and the in-laws sold a large lot but there's no title...Lol, the scams are many. 

I'd have an attorney who specializes in house and lot purchases, I'd be weary of any professional here and that goes for realtors, everybody is the business of making money and commissions try to narrow it down so you don't have so many people involved in your purchase.

And has this house been borrowed on or does it have a lean, are there some unpaid taxes, paperwork and surprises here are common.


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

*Additional Facts*

1. I am NOT loaded but I can afford the $14,000 it will take to buy this or a similar townhouse.
2. I am NOT buying the condo for a mother-in-law to be. We are NOT married and will NOT get married.
3. We live in Thailand and I have NO plan to move to the Philippines in the near or far future. The house is for her mother and daughter, not for her or me
4. There are no guarantees in life, but I think we'll hang in there and if not, I don't regret anything relating to the money I've given, am giving or intend to give her. She's given me almost three years of a good relationship and that's all I can ask of anyone.




esv1226 said:


> You must be pretty loaded. Buying a condo for a mother-in-law to be? Why? Do you plan to live in the condo? I wouldn't call it investment, it is like giving it away. If that is your intent, then you're fine.


----------

